# Thor 5: Kommt noch ein Marvel-Sequel nach Love and Thunder?



## Maci Naeem (8. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor 5: Kommt noch ein Marvel-Sequel nach Love and Thunder?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Thor 5: Kommt noch ein Marvel-Sequel nach Love and Thunder?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## hunterseyes (8. Juli 2022)

Ich würde mir einen guten Film wünschen, der die Gottheiten vorallem um Thor widmet, allerdings auf eine Art Erwachsenen-Film (rau, düster, brutal) und keine Kinderversion ala HarryPotter oder HdR. Vielleicht auch die ägyptischen Götter mal beleuchten, wie sie ihr Reich aufgebaut haben und den Götterglauben der Menschheit auferlegten, inklusiver Sklavenausbeutung usw. immerhin denken wir Menschen uns seit tausenden Jahren Gottheiten aus und rennen den Visionen in verschiedenen Religionsansichten blindlinks hinterher.


----------



## EddWald (8. Juli 2022)

Thor 5: Wer könnte die Hauptrolle in der Fortsetzung zu Love and Thunder spielen?​
ich stimme für Beef Supreme

Im Ernst, einem muß doch schon verdammt langweilig sein oder der Kopf voll Matsche und Alk zugleichen Teilen, wenn man sich nach 4 Teilen NOCH ne Fortsetzung rein zieht. Im Ernst, der erste war klasse. Der zweite vielleicht als Zugabe auch noch vertretbar. Aber ab da doch nur noch Profitgeschleuder. Nur noch für hormongetränkte Hühner, die einen Hartbody bewundern wollen und anspruchslose Stream Kunden mit ner Flat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juli 2022)

EddWald schrieb:


> ich stimme für Beef Supreme


Immerhin, sieht lecker aus. 👍😁


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. Juli 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen guten Film wünschen, der die Gottheiten vorallem um Thor widmet, allerdings auf eine Art Erwachsenen-Film (rau, düster, brutal) und keine Kinderversion ala HarryPotter oder HdR. Vielleicht auch die ägyptischen Götter mal beleuchten, wie sie ihr Reich aufgebaut haben und den Götterglauben der Menschheit auferlegten, inklusiver Sklavenausbeutung usw. immerhin denken wir Menschen uns seit tausenden Jahren Gottheiten aus und rennen den Visionen in verschiedenen Religionsansichten blindlinks hinterher.


Also "The Northman" in Marvelgewand...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juli 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Also "The Northman" in Marvelgewand...


Wo war Northman denn "rau, düster, brutal" ?
Jede Vikings Folge ist übelst hart dagegen in jeder Hinsicht. 😋


----------



## Garfield1980 (8. Juli 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einen guten Film wünschen, der die Gottheiten vorallem um Thor widmet, allerdings auf eine Art Erwachsenen-Film (rau, düster, brutal) und keine Kinderversion ala HarryPotter oder HdR. Vielleicht auch die ägyptischen Götter mal beleuchten, wie sie ihr Reich aufgebaut haben und den Götterglauben der Menschheit auferlegten, inklusiver Sklavenausbeutung usw. immerhin denken wir Menschen uns seit tausenden Jahren Gottheiten aus und rennen den Visionen in verschiedenen Religionsansichten blindlinks hinterher.


Das wäre dann aber nicht mehr Thor


----------



## hunterseyes (8. Juli 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Also "The Northman" in Marvelgewand...


Dieser Film war seit Jahren der schlechteste Film den ich gesehen habe und ich hab so einiges gesehen!


----------



## AgentDynamic (8. Juli 2022)

Wenn man ganz streng nach den neuen Devisen Hollywoods geht, dürfte nur ein echter Gott Thor spielen.
Wegen der Authentizität... 
Mindestens aber muss der Schauspieler einen germanisch-skandinavischen Stammbaum haben.
Ach ne Moment, das ist ja wiederum egal.
Also ein Gott oder Erfahrungen darin, Aussehen plus Herkunft ist irrelevant.
Ergo: Morgan Freeman.
Zu alt?
Nein.
Das wäre ja sonst Altersdiskriminierung!
Ohne Flaks, ich würde ihm die Rolle zutrauen.

Aber schon wieder ein Mann...
Okay, Whoppie Goldberg.
Da es für es sie aber keine hellhäutigen Ethnien gibt, ist sie jedoch zu kontrovers.
Dann lieber Oprah Winfrey.
Die wird ohnehin schon angehimmelt, passt perfekt.
Plot von Teil 5:
Man nehme aktuelles Weltgeschehen, verdünne das ganze mit einer Fan-Fiction-Story von Amateur-Authoren die im Fieberwahn geschrieben wurde und schmecke das Ganze mit einem großen Stück Augen-Zwinker-Humor aus der albernen Haschisch-Keksdose ab.
Plot-Twist:
Nach dem Gang ins Kino merkt man, das der Trailer wieder(!) alles relevante vorher schon gezeigt hat und man sich die 30 € pro Karte hätte sparen können...


----------



## MarcHammel (8. Juli 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Nach dem Gang ins Kino merkt man, das der Trailer wieder(!) alles relevante vorher schon gezeigt hat und man sich die 30 € pro Karte hätte sparen können...


In welchem Kino bezahlt man denn bitte 30 Euro pro Karte? Ich hoffe, die Sitze heilen mich dann wenigstens von meinen Rückenschmerzen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juli 2022)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Dieser Film war seit Jahren der schlechteste Film den ich gesehen habe und ich hab so einiges gesehen!


Ich fand ihn durchaus OK, aber der wurde so mit seiner "gnadenlosen Härte" gepusht das ich da einfach deutlich mehr erwartet hatte, selbst das mittlerweile schon etwas betagte Rome hatte stellenweise Folgen mit härteren Szenen. 😯


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juli 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> In welchem Kino bezahlt man denn bitte 30 Euro pro Karte? Ich hoffe, die Sitze heilen mich dann wenigstens von meinen Rückenschmerzen.


Ich denke die Preise sind wie der Rest mit einem Augenzwinkern zu betrachten oder beinhaltet Nebenkosten wie Popcorn & Softdrink in Eimereinheiten.😉

Wobei ... das wäre eine echte Marktlücke ...
Film sehen & kuriert sein wär das Geld allemal wert. 😁


----------



## Calewin (9. Juli 2022)

Der Plot für Teil 5: Thor verirrt sich mit dem Bifrøst, macht eine unfreiwillige Zeitreise und trifft im alten Sparta auf Kratos, fertig.
…wird ein Kurzfilm. ^^


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> Der Plot für Teil 5: Thor verirrt sich mit dem Bifrøst, macht eine unfreiwillige Zeitreise und trifft im alten Sparta auf Kratos, fertig.
> …wird ein Kurzfilm. ^^


Den macht dann Villeneuve mindestens zum Zweiteiler, passt schon. 😁


----------



## Calewin (9. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Den macht dann Villeneuve mindestens zum Zweiteiler, passt schon. 😁


…muss nur aufpassen, dass er es nicht wieder in den „Sand“ setzt. 😂


----------

